# ****Halloween Costume Photo Contest****



## Michelle

Atticus all dressed up. The back of his jail suit says bad-dog, lol.


48/365 Happy halloween by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## spoospirit

_Song being the sweet fairy that she is.









_


----------



## buttercup123

Wendy as a little dragon


----------



## vtomblin

Sookie the winged unicorn


----------



## faerie

pouty poodle faerie


Faerie poodle by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Oooh I just saw this thread! I'll be posting Bonzai's photo from work today!


----------



## Trillium

Betty Jo the harem dancer.


----------



## roulette

Although they are ALL precious, that picture of Atticus is beyond adorable!


----------



## plumcrazy

We've had a request to extend the photo submission deadline for the contest due to the short time frame with which we began. Our wonderful administrator agreed to the request!!!! YAY!!!! Now you'll have a few more days to dress up your pooch and get a photo submitted for the contest!

Our new submission deadline is Monday morning, at or around 10:00 AM EST. As soon as possible after the deadline, this thread will be made into a poll (like we did for the summer photo contest) and voting will commence. The voting will close on Wednesday, November 2nd at 6 PM EST. The winner will be announced as soon as possible after the voting is finished. 

Remember the contest is open to all Poodle Forum members - even those abroad!! The prize is a $50 gift certificate from a US/Canadian retail chain - so should be able to be used for online purchases!

Hope this deadline extension helps more of you enter our contest and show off your costumed canine!!

Have a happy and safe Halloween!

Barb


----------



## ekbaby734

Wow so cute!! I still havnt got sooty a costume yet! But I think Im leaning towards a hot dog, because he hates hats.. Will post a picture soon! :act-up:


----------



## plumcrazy

This is your chance everyone! I LOVE the pictures so far, but we have all weekend to get a bunch more posted! Lets see what you got!!

And I know it's the CANDY holiday of the world, but just remember... no chocolate for dogs!!

Barb


----------



## cavon

Here's Finnegan as a Purple Dinosaur. He wasn't happy with me putting it on him last year, but after a walk around the neighbourhood an all the kids trick or treating he didn't want to take it off at the end of the night!! LOL!!


----------



## sandooch

Everyone's poodles look simply adorable! ♥

I colored Gigi's hair pink today so that she could be cotton candy for Halloween. Try as I might, she would not let me put the paper cotton candy cone on her head, but she is cotton candy pink nonetheless. LOL 

Hint to anyone wanting to do this: Wear gloves! My hands look as if I gave someone a good spanking. :ahhhhh:


----------



## tokipoke

Leroy as a pumpkin wizard.


----------



## vtomblin

I had to put in one more. I finally got all three to stand together but not open their eyes! Nina the bumble bee, Phoenix the frog and Sookie unicorn!


----------



## sandooch

I finally got Gigi to let me put her hat on for the whole cotton candy outfit. Is it too late for me submit that photo?


----------



## ekbaby734

*Sooty The Montana Fisherman dog!!*


*So I decided to go with this fisherman costume for Sooty, still trying to figure out why I chose this one because he was not happy about the hat at all! If you cant tell in the pics 
:laugh:*












:fish2: 













​


----------



## outwest

Echo:








Clara at 11 years old:


----------



## grab

Newt as Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Theo'sMom

*Theo, Wandering Minstrel*

Theo as a wandering minstrel for Halloween.
The first picture is my submission. The other two are just for fun. :act-up:


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Millie the witch!


----------



## Rowan

grab said:


> Newt as Bride of Frankenstein


OMG, I love this. The B&W picture works perfectly for the subject matter. 




ChocolateMillie said:


> Millie the witch!


*Henry *can be a vampoodle and *Tiger *can be a zombie/mummy. Perfect set!

I love all the costumes. *Sooty *does look a bit put out, but maybe he had a rough day at sea and didn't catch anything?  Also love *Theo *as a Minstrel. Nice!


----------



## 2719

Witchy Marlisse, Pumpkin Misstarry and Astronaut Teddy had just finished trick or treating when an Alien Poodle swooped down and stole one of their treat bags!


----------



## rubymom

Nurse Ruby!


----------



## LouBuonomo

*It's a bird !*

Last minute entry..


----------



## spoowhisperer

SPOOKY SPOO by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## plumcrazy

Thanks, everyone, for playing along!!! We'll get the voting started as soon as possible! Wishing you a safe and happy Halloween - may the candy be plentiful and the cavities be few! :lol:


----------



## plumcrazy

I hope I did it right! :lol: This is my first ever POLL thread!

Now's the time to vote, vote, vote for your favorite photo of all the costumed pooches!

They're ALL terrific and I want everyone to give your dogs a big hug and a Halloween treat for being such good sports!

Good luck everyone!

Barb


----------



## sandooch

You did great, Barb!

I thoroughly enjoyed seeing everyone's poodles dressed up. I love Halloween and I'm glad we all get our dogs into the act, too.


----------



## Rowan

Halloween (Samhain) is my favorite holiday!  
This will be a tough decision as they're all so cute and the costumes are so creative.


----------



## plumcrazy

Don't forget to vote! The winner gets a $50 gift card!! Thanks!!

The voting is anonymous - so it's OK if you want to vote for your OWN picture (in fact, it's expected!!) :lol: 


Barb


----------



## plumcrazy

Vote, vote, vote!!!! It's quick, easy and fun! 

We'll be closing the voting soon, so make sure you don't miss your chance!

Barb


----------



## spoowhisperer

I voted early yesterday! Thanks for the contest, the more entries the more fun! Many great photos were submitted!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

i didn't see this till just now! i wanted to vote for all of them!! how could you pick?? they are all adorable, funny, precious...thanks for all the smiles !!


----------



## Keithsomething

I loved all the photos , but that Photo of Newt...I want it framed...I have the perfect frame in mind too XD


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

This was such a cute thread and such a great idea. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## plumcrazy

Voting has closed!!!! Thanks to EVERYONE for playing along and congratulations to our WINNER...


ATTICUS as BAD DOG!!! (although we ALL know he really ISN'T!!) :lol:

Michelle - I'll be in contact with you tomorrow about getting the gift card to you - make sure you buy something for your little model!

Barb


----------



## plumcrazy

I've closed the thread for now - so no more voting can take place, but I'll open it up again tomorrow for member comments & congrats to little Atticus!


----------

